# PCGH-Extreme-PC Skylake-Edition: Core i7-6700K und Asus STRIX-GTX980Ti-DC3OC [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Extreme-PC Skylake-Edition: Core i7-6700K und Asus STRIX-GTX980Ti-DC3OC [Anzeige]*

					Intel stellt mit den Skylake-CPUs seine zweite 14-nm-Generation vor. Im neuen PCGH-Extreme-PC verbauen wir das 4-Kern-Top-Modell Core i7-6700K.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Extreme-PC Skylake-Edition: Core i7-6700K und Asus STRIX-GTX980Ti-DC3OC [Anzeige]*


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (8. August 2015)

Daniel, 
versucht doch mal einen Vertrag mit Mediamarkt&Co zubekommen. Dann geh ich auch gern dort hin. Was man dort als Gamingpc verkaufen will ist traurig. Klar das der Pcmarkt schrumpft, man muss die Leute auch schon mit elden Design und neuer schneller Technik begeistern. 
Sonst Top PC: wie immer für Komplettpckäufer ohne Selbstbasteldrang ( schön leise wie es sich gehört)


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2015)

Die Zielgruppen sind zu verschieden als ob das funktionieren würde...

Kunden PCGH: Wollen ausgewogene Oberklasse bis High-End Hardware von guter Qualität zum akzeptablen Preis ohne selbst bauen zu müssen
Kunden MediaMarkt: Wollen einen möglichst billigen PC der OpenOffice aufmachen kann und mit BILD.de klarkommt

Ziel PCGH: Gute Hardwarekombinationen zum fairen Preis anbieten
Ziel MediaMarkt: Möglichst billige OEM-PCs in großer Masse mit möglichst hoher Gewinnspanne abdrücken


Verstehst du warum wie nicht mit der MediaMarkt-Gruppe zusammenkommen können?


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (8. August 2015)

Mit dieser Antwort habe ich gerechnet. Hätte ich in etwa so gesagt, aber gut formuliert . Dann sollte man aber es rechtlich verbieten auf einen schlechten Ofiicepc einfach Gamerpc drauf zu schreiben und so die Gamingpc in denn Dreck zu ziehen. Wie wärs mit einem PcTüV: GamerPc darf man als Hersteller nur drauf schreiben wenn viele aktuelle Titel in sagen wir mal Hoch-Details mit 60 fps laufen


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2015)

Sowas ist nicht umsetzbar... dann dürften ja auf einmal die 70PS-Corsas mit der Biertheke vor der Berufssschule auch nicht mehr "Superultraleetsport Edition" heißen was Tausenden von Halbstarken das Herz brechen würde. 

Ein Hersteller darf sein Produkt (leider) nennen wie er will. Deswegen gibts ja auch komplett-PCs mit "Gamer-Grafikkarte" (=GT630) die schon beim Anblick eines halbwegs modernen Spiels die Grätsche macht.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (8. August 2015)

Wie wärs, wenn der Gamerpctüv von PcGamesgeleitet werden würde ( Ich weiß, ich bin ein Träumer ). Der Pc wird mit, wie üblich bei Pcgameshardware auf die Performance geprüft werden und besteht der Pc den Test. Bekommt er das Zerfitikat: Gamertauglich. Das wäre für ein Jahr gültig. Der Hersteller darf es dann offziell tragen 1 Jahr lang und damit werben. Danach müssten der Hersteller erneut auf Prüfung bitten. Ich weiß bürokratie hoch 10 aber schafft doch neue Arbeitsplätze. 

Ich hab mal nach gerechnet, in etwa:   PCGH-PC Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Der Aufpreis ist sehr gerechtfertigt, top


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2015)

Es geht viel einfacher - man könnte schlicht die Einstufung von Futuremark verwenden und ein entsprechendes Logo kreieren das der hersteller nur dann verwenden darf wenn er (zum Zeitpunkt des Baus des PCs) den entsprechenden Wert erreicht.

Ein "Gaming-PC" ist laut den Statistiken von FM aktuell ein PC, der 9271 Punkte oder mehr im FireStrike erreicht. Ein "4K-Gaming PC" bräuchte 17805 Punkte (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X99-SOC Force-CF). Da sind sehr gute Mittelklassegeräte schon ausreichend für den Gaming-PC Titel aber die gimmligen Pseudodinger würden gnadenlos durchrattern.

Das könnte man auch staffeln in Gaming Bronze (5000) Silber (7500) Gold (10000) Platin (>15000) nur als Beispiel von mir aus.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (8. August 2015)

Genau so etwas will ich sehen


----------



## the_leon (8. August 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Deswegen gibts ja auch komplett-PCs mit "Gamer-Grafikkarte" (=GT630) die schon beim Anblick eines halbwegs modernen Spiels die Grätsche macht.



daran ist aber nvidia schuld, sie nennen die 730 ja gaming grafikkarte... GeForce Grafikkarten und Gaming-PCs kaufen | NVIDIA


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2015)

Ich bin jetzt ein wenig verwundert. Die Grafikeinheiten von Skylake sind leistungsschwächer als von Broadwell? Sehr merkwürdig....


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2015)

Broadwell hat extra Speicher für die IGp im Die drin, das macht ihn so schnell.


----------



## the_leon (9. August 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt ein wenig verwundert. Die Grafikeinheiten von Skylake sind leistungsschwächer als von Broadwell? Sehr merkwürdig....



Die Broadwell iGpu ist schneller, als die iGpu der A10 Apus.
ich habe gehofft, das die non-K i5 von Skylake diese auch haben würden, dann würden sie nähmlich bei den Apus wildern und man könnte immer noch ne Gpu nachrüsten!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2015)

leokasi schrieb:


> Die Broadwell iGpu ist schneller, als die iGpu der A10 Apus.
> ich habe gehofft, das die non-K i5 von Skylake diese auch haben würden, dann würden sie nähmlich bei den Apus wildern und man könnte immer noch ne Gpu nachrüsten!


Ich hatte sogar gedacht, sie würde noch schneller und man könnte System für mittlere Ansprüche OHNE Grafikkarte aufbauen und hätte mit Grafikkarte eine potente Zusatzleistung für DX 12. Schade.....


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. August 2015)

DOKTOR_IGNORANT schrieb:


> Daniel,
> versucht doch mal einen Vertrag mit Mediamarkt&Co zubekommen. Dann geh ich auch gern dort hin. Was man dort als Gamingpc verkaufen will ist traurig. Klar das der Pcmarkt schrumpft, man muss die Leute auch schon mit elden Design und neuer schneller Technik begeistern.
> Sonst Top PC: wie immer für Komplettpckäufer ohne Selbstbasteldrang ( schön leise wie es sich gehört)



Nette Idee, aber jemand müsste die PCs ja auch bauen und ich kenne da keinen kompetenteren Partner als Alternate. Außerdem können wir da bei den Komponenten auf das riesige Sortiment zurückgreifen und die PCs genauso bauen lassen, wie wir das möchten. Die lassen uns da zu 100 Prozent freie Hand.


----------



## Paranoias (13. August 2015)

Sehr schöne Zusammenstellung und ich warte eigentlich nur darauf, dass die Lieferbarkeit auf Grün springt und ich auf kaufen klicken kann, aber eine Sache wundert mich dann doch:

Wieso eine Sata-SSD, wenn das Board doch eine schöne über 4 PCI-Links angebunden M2-Schnittstelle hat. So liegt die schnellste Schnittstelle brach, aber ein SATA-Slot und ein 3,5 Zoll Fach sind besetzt...


----------



## SilverHarlequin (14. August 2015)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Nette Idee, aber jemand müsste die PCs ja auch bauen und ich kenne da keinen kompetenteren Partner als Alternate. Außerdem können wir da bei den Komponenten auf das riesige Sortiment zurückgreifen und die PCs genauso bauen lassen, wie wir das möchten. Die lassen uns da zu 100 Prozent freie Hand.



Naja, Ihr berichtet auch ab und an von MIFCom oder Käsekönig-PCs. Auch die stellen sich nicht all zu doof beim zusammenbau der Rechner an.
Das Mediemarkt und Saturn das nicht machen ist klar - die bekommen das ganze Zeug von einem OEM-Hersteller direkt geliefert - und da sind kaum PCs >1500 Euro die sich an den typischen Kunden verkaufen lassen. Jeder der ein wenig mehr Ahnung hat baut entweder selbst oder nimmt sich das ganze von einem der hier genannten Lieferanten als komplett-PC.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. August 2015)

Paranoias schrieb:


> Wieso eine Sata-SSD, wenn das Board doch eine schöne über 4 PCI-Links angebunden M2-Schnittstelle hat. So liegt die schnellste Schnittstelle brach, aber ein SATA-Slot und ein 3,5 Zoll Fach sind besetzt...



M2-Laufwerke mit der Geschwindigkeit und Größe sind einfach teurer, wenn man da etwas vernünftiges haben möchte. Und SATA-Slots (6x) gibt es genügend, wozu da also einen einsparen...


----------



## Paranoias (20. August 2015)

Wie angekündigt direkt bestellt und heute erhalten. Version ohne Windows, da ich ein Upgrade über das nun ungenutzte 8 Pro meines alten PCs nutzen möchte.

Allerdings fehlt der Gutschein von > AKTION:*Nur solange Vorrat reicht, liegt bei diesem PC ein Nvidia-Download-Gutschein für die Vollversion von*METAL GEAR SOLID V: THE PHANTOM PAIN*bei. Der Gutschein kann beiNvidia*eingelöst werden. 

Solange der Vorrat reicht wird doch wohl nicht bereits am ersten Tag vorbei gewesen sein, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. August 2015)

Paranoias schrieb:


> Wie angekündigt direkt bestellt und heute erhalten. Version ohne Windows, da ich ein Upgrade über das nun ungenutzte 8 Pro meines alten PCs nutzen möchte.
> 
> Allerdings fehlt der Gutschein von > AKTION:*Nur solange Vorrat reicht, liegt bei diesem PC ein Nvidia-Download-Gutschein für die Vollversion von*METAL GEAR SOLID V: THE PHANTOM PAIN*bei. Der Gutschein kann beiNvidia*eingelöst werden.
> 
> Solange der Vorrat reicht wird doch wohl nicht bereits am ersten Tag vorbei gewesen sein, oder?



Kann man dir sicher nachschicken. Bitte schreibe ALTERNATE_Sven über das Forum eine PM: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/74113-alternate_sven.html


----------



## Paranoias (25. August 2015)

Als (durch mich verspätete Info): Hat alles sehr gut geklappt


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. August 2015)

Freut mich zu hören, dass dir geholfen wurde


----------



## knightmare80 (9. Januar 2016)

Super PC, Super Zusammenstellung! Der PC würde mir gefallen. Kann auch nicht Meckern weil ich bei dem Wechsel von der Samsung SATA 830 auf die neue M.2 950Pro nur beim Hochfahren und manchmal bei Laden merke... 2000MB/s sind einfach abartig... aber leider zu teuer für die Casual Gamer...
Die verbaute Crucial ist wirklich Top und hat Platz genug. 

Man sieht das da jemand weiß was gut ist


----------



## Rowlf69 (17. Januar 2016)

Da der Rechner nun wieder verfügbar ist, ich etwas mehr Zeit habe und eigentlich bestellen würde, nur eine Frage:
Was hat es mit den Abstürzen, Freezes etc. auf sich, die sich durch die Bewertungen bei Alternate ziehen?


----------



## Paranoias (17. Januar 2016)

Hab ihn am ersten Tag der Verfügbarkeit geliefert bekommen, allerdings ohne BS. W10 selber installiert, Treiber und BIOS aktuell gehalten, ohne Übertacktung ( geringe Übertacktung durch BIOS/Asus-Software). Hatte insgesamt in 5 Monaten vielleicht 5 mal einen Freeze, lag gefühlt aber an früheren Bios-Versionen.
Die letzten 2 Monate hatte ich da keine Probleme mehr.....


----------



## blackmagic27 (10. Februar 2016)

Hi,

also bei mir treten die Freezes auf. Ich muss fairer weise sagen, dass der Support super ist, ich den Rechner aber nicht einschicken möchte, da der Fehler nur noch (nach einigen Bios updates) bei anspruchsvollen Spielen (jetzt zum Beispiel bei XCOM 2) auftritt. Nach einer gewissen Zeit des Spielens hängt das Spiel sich einfach auf (freeze des Bildes und ich kann nur noch manuell neu starten). An manchen Tagen passiert es auch gar nicht. Ich habe XCOM 2 seit dem Wochenende und hatte erst gestern mal wieder zwei Abstürze.. Davor kam es immer bei Cities: Skylines auf. Was habt ihr denn bis jetzt für Erfahrungen gemacht?

Grüße


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. März 2016)

Weil hier einige von Freezes berichten haben wir mal bei Alternate nachgefragt. Die haben sich die Statistik angeschaut und bei diesem PC keine erhöhte Defektquote festgestellt. Es wurden einige PCs wegen Freezes zurückgeschickt, aber im Vergleich mit den anderen PCGH-PCs ist die Quote gleich. Also wenn von 100 PCs mal 1 PC nicht so läuft wie geplant, ist das ganz normal  Aber dafür gibt es ja dann die 2 Jahre Garantie auf das Komplettsystem. Daher werden wir jetzt auch keine anderen Komponenten verbauen und der PC wird nach wie vor so angeboten.


----------



## Chronik (15. März 2016)

In der PCGH PC pdf steht was von Preissenkung! Es wäre mal schön wenn ihr (pcgh) mal den Preis der vorher war und der jetzt ist mit hin macht. Evtl. noch mit Prozentangabe!!!

Wenn das wirklich stimmt wieviel ist der Preis den gesunken? Ich seh da nämlich keine Senkung! (Wenn ich die Preise noch im Kopf habe[ich habe mir nämlich ein Lesezeichen oben reingemacht], ja wenn dann sind es nur 10, 20 EUR)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. März 2016)

Chronik schrieb:


> In der PCGH PC pdf steht was von Preissenkung! Es wäre mal schön wenn ihr (pcgh) mal den Preis der vorher war und der jetzt ist mit hin macht. Evtl. noch mit Prozentangabe!!!
> 
> Wenn das wirklich stimmt wieviel ist der Preis den gesunken? Ich seh da nämlich keine Senkung! (Wenn ich die Preise noch im Kopf habe[ich habe mir nämlich ein Lesezeichen oben reingemacht], ja wenn dann sind es nur 10, 20 EUR)



Die Preissenkung war schon etwas größer, vor dem 10.03. hat der PC 70 Euro mehr gekostet.


----------



## cryptochrome (17. April 2016)

Hallo,

ich hab den Rechner nun seit einigen Wochen und bin im großen und ganzen recht zufrieden. Nur der angeblich flüsterleise Betrieb will bei mir nicht so wirklich hinhauen. Der Rechner ist nicht laut, aber doch deutlich hörbar. Ein sehr präsentes Grundrauschen (sehr niedrige Frequenz). Man merkt das richtig krass, wenn man den Rechner abschaltet und plötzlich Ruhe ist im Raum.

Mache ich irgendwas falsch? Ich habe Windows 10 selbst installiert, dazu sämtliche mitgelieferten Treiber und Asus Tools, die ich natürlich auch aktualisiert habe. Gerade in diesen Asus Tools fällt mir auf, dass von den angeblich drei verbauten Gehäuselüftern nur einer angezeigt wird. 

Ich vermute mal, irgendwas habe ich bei den gefühlt 3 Milliarden verschiedenen Optionen und Tools hinsichtlich Motherboard- und Lüftersteuerung nicht korrekt eingestellt (wobei ich eigentlich alles bei den Defaults belassen habe), oder der Rechner ist von Haus aus nicht mal ansatzweise so leise, wie vom Hersteller behauptet.

Tipps? Ideen? Bin ich mit meinem Anliegen im richtigen Forum?

Danke!


----------



## Paranoias (17. April 2016)

In der Ferndiagnose nicht leicht, auch weil Geräusche immer sehr subjektiv sind. Ein gewisses Grundrauschen gibt es, aber das erscheint mir schon recht niedrig. In der Asus AI Suite wird bei mir auch nur ein Lüfter angezeigt, aber der erste Schritt sollte bei dir das Bios sein, wo bei mir zumindest zwei Lüfter angezeigt werden. Hier das Lüfterprofil "Fanprofil" unter "QFan Controll"  auf Leise oder Standart stellen, damit sollten die Lüfter nur hochdrehen, wenn entsprechende Hitze produziert wird.
(Imo gab es bei der Auslieferung noch ein manuelles Profil, was noch mal mit niedrigeren Drehzahlen gearbeitet hat, aber bei mir verschwindet schon bei "Normal" die Lüftergeräuschen hinter den Festplattengeräuschen meiner hinter dem Schreibtisch stehenden NAS(die nicht wirklich laut ist...)


----------



## cryptochrome (17. April 2016)

Danke Dir, Paranoias. Habe mal die Settings im BIOS wie von Dir beschrieben geändert. Resultat: Es ändert sich nichts. Egal, was ich for im QFan Control einstelle, die Lüftergeschwindigkeit bleibt exakt gleich, der Geräuschpegel auch. Selbst wenn ich dort auf Turbo stelle, drehen die Lüfter nicht hoch. Gleiches Spiel in der AI Suite. Egal welches Profil ich hier wähle, es passiert genau garnichts. 

Im BIOS sehe ich auch zwei Lüfter, allerdings werden beide als CPU Lüfter ausgegeben. Gehäuselüfter gibt es weder laut QFan Control noch laut AI Suite. 

Mir scheint, die Lüfter sind an die falschen Lüftersteuerungen des Mainboards angeschlossen...? 

Noch etwas, das auffällt: Normalerweise starten PCs sehr laut wenn sie "anfahren", und nach kurzer Zeit (wenige Sekunden) drehen die Lüfter runter. So kenne ich das. Bei diesem PC nicht. Der PC fährt mit einer relativ niedrigen Drehzahl an (irgendwas um die 550 Umdrehungen) und bleibt dort.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2016)

Hast du mal die Lüfter angehalten? Also auf leicht auf die Narbe drücken, bis sie stehen bleiben.
Vielleicht hat einer der Lüfter ja ein defektes Lager. Kann immer mal vorkommen.


----------



## cryptochrome (17. April 2016)

Ne, klingt auch nicht nach defektem Lager. Die Lüfter laufen ansich sehr ruhig ohne seltsame Geräusche. Aber sie variieren eben nicht in der Drehgeschwindigkeit. Hab jetzt auch spaßeshalber mal einen Benchmark laufen lassen, um das System unter Last zu setzen. Selbst da tut sich lüfterseitig rein gar nix. Mir scheint die Lüftersteuerung nicht zu funktionieren.

Muss man sich auch nicht wirklich wundern, wenn Gehäuselüfter an den Sensoren für die CPU angeschlossen werden.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. April 2016)

cryptochrome schrieb:


> Ne, klingt auch nicht nach defektem Lager. Die Lüfter laufen ansich sehr ruhig ohne seltsame Geräusche. Aber sie variieren eben nicht in der Drehgeschwindigkeit. Hab jetzt auch spaßeshalber mal einen Benchmark laufen lassen, um das System unter Last zu setzen. Selbst da tut sich lüfterseitig rein gar nix. Mir scheint die Lüftersteuerung nicht zu funktionieren.
> 
> Muss man sich auch nicht wirklich wundern, wenn Gehäuselüfter an den Sensoren für die CPU angeschlossen werden.



Ich meine zu Wissen wo der "Fehler" liegt. Die 3 Gehäuselüfter lassen sich nicht mit irgendwelchen Tools steuern, denn die sind an einer "Hardware-Lüftersteuerung" angeschlossen. Wenn du die Front-Seite öffnest (die, die man auch öffnet, wenn man eine DVD einlegen möchte), findest du dort einen kleinen Schalter. Je nach Stellung sorgt dieser dafür, dass die Gehäuselüfter mit 5V, 7V oder 12V laufen. Vermutlich ist der Schalter bei dir auf 12V eingestellt. Bitte das einfach mal überprüfen. 

Bild: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition  - Bildergalerie, Bild 5


----------



## cryptochrome (25. April 2016)

Wow, grandios. Genau das war es. Mir ist dieser Schalter vorher nie aufgefallen. Er ist auch nicht beschriftet, und taucht auch nirgends in der Dokumentation auf, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. 

Was ist denn die Optimaleinstellung? Und fährt der Lüfter auch bei niedriger Einstellung (z.B. 5V) hoch, wenn es zu warm wird?

Danke!


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2016)

Nein, Wenn du ihn auf 5 Volt stellst, läuft er mit 5 Volt. Willst du 7 Volt, musst du selbst einstellen.


----------



## cryptochrome (26. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein, Wenn du ihn auf 5 Volt stellst, läuft er mit 5 Volt. Willst du 7 Volt, musst du selbst einstellen.



Was heißt denn das konkret? Dass da wirklich keine Automatik existiert? Wenn ich den Lüfter also auf 5 Volt stelle und dort vergesse, und dann den PC unter Last setze, raucht mir das Teil irgendwann ab, weil es ihm zu warm wird? Wenn das wirklich so ist, wäre das ja ein Rückschritt in die Steinzeit 

Kann man diese Hardware-Steuerung entfernen und die Lüfter an die Steuerung des Motherboards hängen? Die macht das nämlich automatisch.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. April 2016)

Der PC ist so ausgelegt, dass der Schalter immer auf 5V bleiben kann, es gibt keinen Grund den Schalter auf 7 oder 12 Volt zu setzen, es sei denn du übertaktest deinen PC extrem.


----------



## cryptochrome (28. April 2016)

Danke Daniel!

Als Anregung für die Zukunft: Es wäre gut, wenn solche Informationen dem Produkt beim Verkauf beiliegen würden. Außer den Anleitungen von ASUS und den Original Anleitungen von Fractal Design (die natürlich mit keiner Silbe auf Eure Modifikationen eingeht) lag dem PC nämlich nichts weiter bei. Im Netz gibts die Info dann nur mit Rechercheaufwand oder auf Nachfrage.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. April 2016)

Ja das ist ein guter Hinweis, wir schauen mal wie wir das lösen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. Mai 2016)

Also ich werde in Zukunft dieses Bild bei den Artikel einbauen, damit die User den Schalter schneller finden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Also ich werde in Zukunft dieses Bild bei den Artikel einbauen, damit die User den Schalter schneller finden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nimm doch einfach ein Case, das keine blöde Fronttür hat, dann findet man den Schalter sofort.


----------



## cryptochrome (18. Mai 2016)

Das Problem war je weniger, den Schalter zu finden, sondern zu wissen, dass er überhaupt existiert. Hätte ich es gewusst, hätte ich ihn auch gefunden.

Mir wäre dieser kleine Schalter, schwarz auf schwarz und direkt unter dem Rand und neben dem Türverschluss im Lebtag nicht aufgefallen. Meine Augen sind allerdings auch schon 45 Jahre alt  

Ich finde, wenn man die Cases mit eigenen Modifikationen verkauft (was ich klasse finde), dann gehört eine kurze Anleitung in die Verpackung (oder auf die Website). Der Schalter und die eigene Lüftung sind ja nicht das einzige, was nicht mehr dem Original entspricht. Gilt nicht nur konkret für diesen PC, sondern im Allgemeinen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. Mai 2016)

Diesen Lüfterschalter gibt es auch beim Standard-Gehäuse, das ist also kein Merkmal der PCGH-Edition...


----------



## cryptochrome (24. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen, ist das Netzteil in diesem PC ausreichend, um die höher getakteten nVidia GTX 1080 wie z.B. die Asus Strix 1080 OC zu betreiben?


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2016)

Klar, aber eine Strix würde ich nicht kaufen. da zu laut unter Last.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2016)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Also ich werde in Zukunft dieses Bild bei den Artikel einbauen, damit die User den Schalter schneller finden


Sind inzwischen die Probleme gelöst, dass ein Umschalten im Betrieb bei bestimmten Netzteilen Ärger führte?


----------



## cryptochrome (24. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar, aber eine Strix würde ich nicht kaufen. da zu laut unter Last.



Danke. Welches Netzteil ist denn konkret verbaut (Hersteller, Leistung)? Sorry, aber das alte Datenblatt scheint es nicht mehr zu geben.

Welche 1080 würdest Du empfehlen, die ähnlich hoch getaktet ist wie die Strix und dabei leiser ist?

Danke!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. August 2016)

cryptochrome schrieb:


> Danke. Welches Netzteil ist denn konkret verbaut (Hersteller, Leistung)? Sorry, aber das alte Datenblatt scheint es nicht mehr zu geben.
> 
> Welche 1080 würdest Du empfehlen, die ähnlich hoch getaktet ist wie die Strix und dabei leiser ist?
> 
> Danke!



Steht alles hier: PCGH-PCs


----------



## cryptochrome (25. August 2016)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Steht alles hier: PCGH-PCs



Nö. Da stehen nur die neuen Modelle, auf jeden Fall aber nicht das hier besprochene.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (25. August 2016)

cryptochrome schrieb:


> Nö. Da stehen nur die neuen Modelle, auf jeden Fall aber nicht das hier besprochene.



Für mich scheint die ZOTAC 1080 AMP! Extreme hier entsprechend schnell und gleichzeitig auch leise zu sein. 

Wäre natürlich 'nice' hier auch eine Messung zu haben. Kostet ja auch etwas ...


----------



## cryptochrome (26. August 2016)

Danke!


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2016)

cryptochrome schrieb:


> Nö. Da stehen nur die neuen Modelle, auf jeden Fall aber nicht das hier besprochene.



Das sollte eigentlich ein Seasonic G550 PCGH sein.
Das reicht problemlos für eine GTX 1080.


----------



## cryptochrome (26. August 2016)

Danke!


----------



## Lichtfaenger (27. August 2016)

cryptochrome schrieb:


> Danke!



Wobei das - nicht missverstehen - nur meine Meinung ist! 

Vielleicht haben die 'richtigen' 'cracks' hier wie z.B. 'Thres', 'derKnoben' (gibt's den eigentlich noch?) oder - darf auf gar keinen Fall unerwähnt bleiben - der allseits bekannte und berühmte'Softy' (Frage dito zur Anwesenheit hier) vielleicht eine andere Meinung?

Also, 'Threshold', 'Softy' und 'derKnoben': Wie schaut es aus hinsichtlich GTX 1080, leise und doch schnell?

Groetjes,
Lichtfaenger


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2016)

Meinst du jetzt eine leise GTX 1080?
Da kannst du dir Gainward oder Palit nehmen. 
Laut sind Asus und Gigabyte.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (29. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt eine leise GTX 1080?
> Da kannst du dir Gainward oder Palit nehmen.
> Laut sind Asus und Gigabyte.



Was meinst Du zur ZOTAC 1080 AMP! Extreme?


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, ob die das Problem mit dem Lüftern schon behoben haben. Die schalten sich gerne mal ein und aus, was störend ist.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (30. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob die das Problem mit dem Lüftern schon behoben haben. Die schalten sich gerne mal ein und aus, was störend ist.



Oh. Das ist natürlich nicht schön!


----------



## cryptochrome (2. September 2016)

Habe mir jetzt mal die Zotac Amp Extreme genauer angesehen, und dieser Bericht hier attestiert ihr quasi, dass es derzeit nichts schnelleres gibt:

Zotac GTX 1080 Amp Extreme review | PC Gamer

Allerdings scheint die Karte um einiges größer zu sein, als die meisten anderen. Kartenlänge von 325 mm. Da stellt sich die Frage, passt die Karte in den Case vom PCGH Extreme Skylake Edition?

Auch scheint sie mit gleich zwei 8 Pin Stromanschlüssen zu kommen. Auch hier die Frage, spielt das mit unserem Gehäuse/Netzteil zusammen?


----------



## cryptochrome (2. September 2016)

cryptochrome schrieb:


> Da stellt sich die Frage, passt die Karte in den Case vom PCGH Extreme Skylake Edition?



Habe gerade mal die technischen Spezifikationen des Gehäuses studiert Maximale Kartenlänge 310 mm. Damit passt die Amp Extreme nicht. Man kann allerdings das mittlere Drive Cage entfernen (einfach zwei Schrauben lösen und rausziehen), dann stehen einem 410 mm für die Karte zur Verfügung. Man verliert so aber gleich 5 Einschübe für Festplatten.


----------

